# Looking for a puppy



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Let me know who is having black females with good field lines


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

My stud dog has 3 litters due in December, all will have some black pups. Contact info on my website. All dogs are EIC/CNM Clear, OFA good or excellent Hips, Eye's CERF'd clear. 2 litters have AKC Senior Hunters and one is a AKC Master Hunter. My stud is a AKC Master Hunter (at 30 months old) and is Qualified All Age with a WIN in a 30+ dog Qual at 25 months old.

Let me know if you have any questions.

www.threeriversretrievers.com under Berkley's page.


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I checked out the website and your dogs look just like what I have in visioned in a dog. I will be contacting you tommorow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

It was nice talking with you. Not only do I compete with my dogs they all HUNT too. Best of both worlds, hunt,compete, and all are house dogs. Kind of crazy when they all decide to shed!


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm very excited to see the puppies! Sent my deposit in and they can't come soon enough. It will be a great new hunting buddy!


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm very excited to see the puppies! Sent my deposit in and they can't come soon enough. It will be a great new hunting buddy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

That's great! I am excited too and I am not even getting a pup.


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Think those dogs will retrieve big geese easy enough? I have a big springer that does ok. This will be my first lab and by the sounds of it they will be between 60-70 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 50lb female lab that has no problem with big geese. It's all about their heart, these pups will have no problem handling a goose.


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Heading up to see the litter this weekend - - so excited. Only a few more weeks to take my female home!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds good! I hope you enjoy your pup as much as I enjoy Berkley!


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Pup is 9 weeks old. She is growing quickly and looks a lot like Berkley! Can already tell she has a motor on her


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

That is great to hear! Feel free to keep me updated. My email is mikepeters[email protected] I would love to see pictures.

Berkley has a few more litters on their way if anyone is looking.


----------

